# Wordfeud on Droid



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ms. Ann from Arlington herself herself got me addicted to Wordfeud.  Anyone play it?  

I'm listed in the game as 'gesn'


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmmm! I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am annv. . . . .Geoffrey keeps kicking my butt. . . . . . . .

I started a thread about this a while ago but it kind of died. . . .maybe Geoffrey's will hang on a little longer!

Incidentally, I also play with my son. . . he challenged me to a game the other day and the 'bonus' squares were all in strange places. . .I've got to ask him how he did that. . . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Incidentally, I also play with my son. . . he challenged me to a game the other day and the 'bonus' squares were all in strange places. . .I've got to ask him how he did that. . . . . .


when you start a new game, the second box is labeled 'board'. Click on that to change it to a random board.

And for the record, Ann is ahead this game ...


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ann,
You and I haven't played each other in awhile so I just sent you an "invite". 

Geoffrey,
I just sent one to you too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cool!

Anyone else?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sdav


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm sdav


I just sent a game request to you. My username is ggirl003 just like on WWF


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Love the game but I'm getting tired of the advertisements.  Has anyone bought the game?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Love the game but I'm getting tired of the advertisements. Has anyone bought the game?


I haven't, but the ads don't bother me.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I just sent a game request to you. My username is ggirl003 just like on WWF


.... and she's kicking my butt ...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL, she ALWAYS kicks mine too!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL, she ALWAYS kicks mine too!


LOL You and I haven't played a game in a very long time. You can still win this one.

Geoffrey, 
You still may beat me on this game and if not on this one, probably you'll cream me next game....you know how these games go.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey, your on!  I just sent you an invite.  Take it easy on me.

Has anyone noticed a huge drop in battery life once you started Wordfeud?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> You still may beat me on this game and if not on this one, probably you'll cream me next game....you know how these games go.


heh - you have gotten the fun letters this time around - while I'm stuck with 3 U's, 2 I's a D and an A .... somewhat limiting.  But starting with 'verdict' let me know this wasn't going to be a game against some silly teen ....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

a silly teen eh?    I'm playing words with friends with my coworkers 10 year old son and at first I was going to go easy on him then he started kicking my butt!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> a silly teen eh?  I'm playing words with friends with my coworkers 10 year old son and at first I was going to go easy on him then he started kicking my butt!


HEH. You know the type - I'm sure you play them too ... you play JADED and they respond with TEN .....


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> HEH. You know the type - I'm sure you play them too ... you play JADED and they respond with TEN .....


LOL I just played about that small of a word against you after your 72 point word "AXITE" against me.
Ann had JUST PLAYED a 72 point word against me moments before you did. I have all of the bad letters now.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Notice there is no mention of the high point words I'm playing. I think I played TEN a few words back somewhere.    I suspect I'm playing with the wrong crew!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Notice there is no mention of the high point words I'm playing. I think I played TEN a few words back somewhere.  I suspect I'm playing with the wrong crew!


Nah. You started our game with a doubleword DANDY - not a bad start - 2 points ahead of me.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Notice there is no mention of the high point words I'm playing. I think I played TEN a few words back somewhere.  I suspect I'm playing with the wrong crew!


You've played some good words against me...you just didn't get in on the party of a 72 point words against me when Ann and Geoffrey played theirs. Of course your very next word against me may be a 72 pointer.  you have had several high pointers against me already this morning. I always love playing you. Your words often make me smile. (NO I DO NOT MEAN LAUGH!!!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Ann had JUST PLAYED a 72 point word against me moments before you did. I have all of the bad letters now.


Honestly, that surprised me as much as it did you!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

arrrrgggghhhhh.....Gadgetgirl just played a ...was it a 50 point word  And all I have is FOUR Is and 2 As....There's no hope.  I'm TOAST!!!

(and now she is plotting so that I can't play all my Is and As  )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> arrrrgggghhhhh.....Gadgetgirl just played a ...was it a 50 point word And all I have is FOUR Is and 2 As....There's no hope. I'm TOAST!!!
> 
> (and now she is plotting so that I can't play all my Is and As )


I'm just trying to lose by less than 100 points ....


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> arrrrgggghhhhh.....Gadgetgirl just played a ...was it a 50 point word And all I have is FOUR Is and 2 As....There's no hope. I'm TOAST!!!
> 
> (and now she is plotting so that I can't play all my Is and As )


Now be nice..Tell the rest of the story. I offered to quit that game and start a new one. You passed and I resigned and started a new one. See, I wasn't plotting. You make me sound so mean.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh no, I was only joking because there was not a lot I could do with the letters I had.    You are very gracious and sweet while beating me to a pulp.      I was going to resign but I didn't see that option so I passed instead.  Thankfully that game is now done and dusted!  

My battery died and now I'm working but I'll catch up around lunch time.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh no, I was only joking because there was not a lot I could do with the letters I had.  You are very gracious and sweet while beating me to a pulp.    I was going to resign but I didn't see that option so I passed instead. Thankfully that game is now done and dusted!
> 
> My battery died and now I'm working but I'll catch up around lunch time.


I was just joking. I knew you weren't being mean.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got a new phone and apparently I can't sign into the account that was on my old phone on this phone so my username on my new phone is gagirl003. Ann I just sent you a message on the game and resigned. Thanks for understanding. I LOVE my new phone.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Of course we must know what kind of phone!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Of course we must know what kind of phone!


I bought a Samsung Vibrant from someone on Craigslist. Before I bought it I called T-Mobile from my phone and had them talk to the seller who gave them permission to give me info about the phone. I gave T-Mobile the IMEI number on the phone so that they could confirm that it was his phone and he confirmed to T-Mobile that he was selling it to me. I know the seller may have thought that I was crazy, but getting the confirmation from T-Mobile made me feel better about the transaction. The seller was very nice. 
I absolutely LOVE the phone so far. I haven't gotten to play with it much yet though because I have been busy.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool!  What's different and better about this phone than the one you had?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Cool! What's different and better about this phone than the one you had?


LOTS of things are better.  THe screen on this is much bigger.(It has a 4 inch screen) The screen is really vivid too.This one has multitouch because it has 2.1 and my Mytouch only had 1.6. THe camera on this one is much better. It has16 G internal memoryplus can take a 16G sd card. I think my mytouch only had msybe 2G internal memory. I also had a 16G memory card in it too.
I am totally and completely thrilled with my new phone.


----------

